# Hartwood Mental Asylyum, Glasgow



## SunriseXplorer (Jul 23, 2015)

Hartwood Hospital was very securely fenced off big high spiked fences around both the administration buildings and the hospital itself.

So unfortunately we couldn't get any pictures of the inside. 

We arrived about 1ish at Hartwood village. Parked up and the gps on our mobile showed the direction to Hartwood Hospital being behind train station. We could not see an easy route through so we decided to walk past the train station round the corner and there was a turn off towards the woods which we walked down we found some fencing to our right and also seen the twin towers of the hospital sticking up over the trees on the other side of the railway line. The fencing had a sign saying construction site keep out. There was part of a bridge then a gap and no safe way to get across so we avoided entering this way. We met another couple who had just came back from viewing one of the hospital buildings on our side of the rail tracks. They were also trying to find a way to get to the main hospital buildings. We seen a path heading off in the distance it looked like it was heading towards the towers we thought there may be another bridge to get across the rail line unfortunately there wasn't so we had to turn back. We headed through some woods at the back of the first building came out at a road and followed the direction of the view of the twin towers we figured we'd try to walk round in a circle along the road to get to the other side of the tracks. Eventually we found an old road overgrown with logs across it we walked along it thinking we were near. This was an adventure we crossed over marshland, barbed wire fencing, a stream, and found a gap in a big metal fence and walked for another few minutes when we got out of the woods we were faced with a magnificent view of Hartwood Hospital from the distance and it looked like we'd made it. It did not appear to be fenced off. However, as we got closer, there was a large area of ground on the walk down which was cordoned off. This was due to a widespread outbreak of Japanese Hogweed!. So if you ever visit there please be wary not to touch it as under direct sunlight it can cause severe burns!

As we approached the top of the hill leading to it (3 hours after first embarking on this journey!) we discovered there was a 6ft+ high metal fence with no gaps and spikes at the top. No safe way in... So all photos are sadly from behind the fence 

Our phone batteries were by now running very low and the thought of another 3 hour plus hike back did not sound appealing. Fortunately we managed to get enough battery to use gps to find our way back to the car and couldn't believe it when it showed we were only 10 minutes from the railway station and our car unbelievable !!!! 
1st Building




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

The Main hospital buildings in the distance. In the foreground you may be able to see some land cordoned off this was where the Japanese Hogwood was.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2015)

Great architecture, I assume it's listed / planned for conversion? It is possible to climb those fences.


----------



## Lavino (Jul 23, 2015)

Great looking site but did you manage get any internals


----------



## SunriseXplorer (Jul 23, 2015)

I say in the description no, it may be possible to scale it but the thought of being impaled on the spikes at the top was unappealing... Would have needed a decent ladder.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 23, 2015)

You should carry a small folding ladder - handy. But nevertheless you've taken some good shots as we can see the texture of the buildings. It would be nice if you can get into the towers and go to the top. Maybe next time.


----------



## smiler (Jul 23, 2015)

It is possible to climb those fences.[/QUOTE]
I agree with you krela but if Sunrise and Co weren't comfortable, confident or inexperienced enough to give it a go then they were absolutely correct to settle for what they got, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Jul 23, 2015)

I can see one spot that is climable easily if you were up to it.

Always look under it as well....


----------



## SunriseXplorer (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks, I know which spot you're referring too however it was a high drop to land from over the other side didn't fancy it..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 24, 2015)

After all the walking you deserve get in!!Great pics.


----------



## wolfism (Jul 24, 2015)

Sounds like quite an adventure! It's a while since I've been to Hartwood, but usually if you walk slowly and look carefully you'll find a loose slat somewhere in a palisade fence.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 25, 2015)

That's a nice looking building, good externals!


----------

